# SCADS / SCNVADS meeting 10.1 Southern Cal



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Meeting for all Southern California and Nevada froggers....... open to all.
The meeting date is quickly approaching, as such starting a clean thread......

-Those planning on attending please pm so I may get a head count. PM for directions.

-Amy will be making her homemade chili. In addition this year she is also making homemade sourdough bread bowls.

SCADS / SCNVADS meeting
Date: Saturday October 1st
Host: Evolvstll
Location: La Verne, Ca 91750
Time: 5:00-?

I will have various supplies available: FF cultures; Springtails; tropical moss; various
tropical plants.
- LED lights from Light Your Reptiles will also be available. PM for details.
-Pairs: Cit; yellowback; patricia (250- each) / BG Leuc pair (350-)
-Froglets to subadults: Patricia; Powders; Nikita; Cits; Azureus; Inferalanis;
Yellowback; Costa Rican Auratus; a few others.


----------



## JJhuang (Feb 5, 2010)

I will be attending. And Amy's chille is great! 

I can bring 2 Mancreeks 4+ months eating melenogasters/springs
3-4 Varaderos ~ 1-3 months
3-5 Patricias 1-3 months
8+ Orange Lamasi ranging from 1-5 months
2 adults Orange Lamasi that look female with lots of orange/red
3 4 month old yellowbacks 1 with dot 2 with out

Ill be looking for 1-3 heavily producing springtale cultures to toss into new tanks.


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm getting in 17 varieties of Broms this week, and will have my usual assortment of vivarium plants available, if anyone wants me to bring anything.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks for doing this Jason.

I plan on bringing :
2 Mancreeks '07 - 4+ months
4 Iquitos vents (Kelly line) - [email protected]+ months, [email protected] months
3 Standard Leucs - ~1 year, 1 calling male, 2 unsexed

Various viv plants including 
begonias (versicolor, limprictii, Tiger Kitten, Dew Drop, Buttercup)
Cissus discolor (4" pot)
Pep. serpens
Pilea 'Moon Valley"
Riccia

Probably some cuttings as well.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I will be there for sure. Probably gonna bring a new frogger friend with me as well. 

I have a couple yellow truncatus, some sub adult-adult standard leucs, 2 adult alanis (unsexed), a proven trio of bakhuis tincs, some southern variabilis (Stewart line) and possibly a few quinquevittatus (Tan line)

Interested in trades. Also looking for a male CR auratus, pumilio and other thumbs.


----------



## Jonny5 (Jan 26, 2005)

I plan on being there. Last time was a blast.

Jon


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I will be there as well.

Have a list of frogs available soon including yellow bicolor, chrome bassleri, and some proven thumbs.

thanks
ERic


----------



## dendrobates (May 11, 2009)

I have 4 Nicaraguan auratus available. Check my classified or for trade post for pics. Willing to give a meet discount. Make me an offer.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I will be there as usual! I have a long list of supplies that a buddy and I picked up. I will not be bringing the entire list of items. I will bring on request only. Let me know what you want and I will try to accomodate you. I have multiple of whats listed, so give me your quanity and we can go from there. 
Pictures are available via PM.

Here is the list:

3oz All Glass aquarium silicone black 

3oz All Glass aquarium silicone clear 

4oz API tap water conditioner 

1.25oz API tap water conditioner 

10oz Aquarium silicone clear 

75ft Biovine large 

75 ft Biovine small 

16oz	Blackwater Expert 

8oz Blackwater Expert 

7lbs	Charcoal 

1lb bag Charcoal 

Coconut water bowl (small) 

Cold packs 

Coralife light fixture 18" 

Cryopack phase 22 hard panels 

Cryopack phase 22 packs 

Current 20" 2 lamp 40w 24 hour lighting system 

EcoEarth bricks (3 pack) 

650g EcoEarth bricks (single brick) 

25lb Excavator clay substrate 

10lb Excavator clay substrate 

5lbs Excavator clay substrate 

gallon bag Excelsior 

case	Excelsior 16x24x15 


Flexi Branch (large) 

Flexi Branch (small) 

Flukers analog hygrometer 

Flukers analog thermometer 

Flukers analog thermometer/hygrometer 

Forest bed brick (large value size) 

Forest bed bricks (single brick) 

Frog and Tadpole Bites 

Insulated shipping containers 

1 liter Jungle Bed 

5.5 liter Jungle Bed 

4oz Methylene Blue 

8oz	Nature zone mite guard liquid 

2oz Nature zone mite guard powder 

50 sleeve	Plastic cups 12oz 

50 sleeve	Plastic Cups 16oz 

25 sleeve Plastic lids 

Repashy Insect gut load 

5.3oz	Repashy Plus (bottles) 

Repashy Rescue Calcium 

Repashy supermin 

5.3oz Repashy Superpig (bottles) 

5.3oz	Repashy Superveggie (bottles) 

5.3oz Repashy Supervite (bottles) 

RepCal Calcium 

Repti-glo 5.0 15w bulb 

Repti-glo 5.0 20w bulb 

Repti-glo 5.14w bulb 

Slimpaq Extreme T5 24" 24w bulb 

Slimpaq Extreme T5 36" 39w bulb 

500g	Spirulina algae powder 

6oz	Spirulina algae powder 


Styrofoam shipping containers 

Sunpaq 18w dual daylight bulb 

Sunpaq 40w dual daylight bulb 

T12 48" 40W fluorescent bulbs 

T5 24" 4 bulb light fixture 

T5 36" 4 bulb light fixture 

Tree fern fiber totem (medium) 

5.5 liters T-Rex coconut bark 

Uniheat 40 hours 

Uniheat 60 hour packs 

Zilla 24-7 digital timer power center 

Zilla 24-7 dual analog timer power center 

Zilla 500w temperature controller 

Zilla analog power center 

Zilla coconut husk (brick) 

3.5oz	Zilla compressed frog moss 

Zilla digital thermometer/hygrometer 

11 liters Zilla fir and sphagnum peat moss mix 

5.5 liter Zilla Jungle Mix 

ZooMed analog hygrometer 

ZooMed analog thermometer 

ZooMed analog thermometer/hygrometer 

ZooMed digital thermometer with probe 

8.8 liters ZooMed Eco Earth substrate (loose) 

18x18	ZooMed substrate mesh 

12x12	ZooMed substrate mesh 

sm bale ZooMed terrarium moss 

1/2 case ZooMed terrarium moss lg box 




Sorry for the long list. Cant wait to see everyone at the meet!


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Planning on makin it!


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

I'll be there - this will be the first SCADS meeting for me. Looking forward to it! 
Available: 
5-6 R. fantastica 'lowland", 3-12 months
1 proven male (from Jon Werner)

2-3 R. fantastica "INIBICO", 3-6 months
Possibly an extra pair (female from Kevin Moser (Stewart line), proven male from Troy Bosier (Stewart line))

R. benedicta proven female (bred by Chris Miller)
Possibly 4 very young benedicta froglets (they're about to leave the water) 
I have a bunch of tads in the water - should be ready by the end of the year; email to reserve.

10-12 red A. galactonotus, 2-4 months
from three different pairs: 1 Nabors line, 2x (Aaron's Frogfarm x Stewart import). I have about 15 more coming up.

3-4 orange A. galactonotus, 2-3 months (Female bred by me from LLL stock, male Villegas line)
Also, three adult orange galactonotus 2.0.1, 1 male proven, all from LLL). 

9 D. tinctorius Azureus, 3-4 months

1 O. pumilio "Bastimentos", proven orange male from Ron McGee (Stewart origin) 

Plenty of D.tinctorius "Powderblue" tadpoles (male: from Karl Meier (Lisa Chesney line), 2 females (from Chris Dulany and Jason O'Neal)

Other stuff: will have some cuttings, Daphnia (good if you raise your tads in larger aquaria)

Looking for: 
2-3 female O. pumilio "Bastimentos", red or deep orange preferred
female A. quinquevittatus
female A. castaneoticus
Possibly a male Man Creek (I have a 1.2 group)
Tree fern panels
Pea aphids

Please email me at [email protected]

Thanks!

Ruprecht


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

I really want to make it this time!
I'll be looking to buy plants, viv materials, and possibly a pair of frogs (undecided on species so far).

I can bring some really nice Azureus 1-4 months OOW (some look like fine spot... I plan on posting pictures soon). They are Nabors Line - unrelated. 

If anyone needs starter springtail cultures, let me know soon and I can start some.


----------



## chin_monster (Mar 12, 2006)

Hopefully I can make it, would love to make it.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

We will be there with a vengeance! Tentative list includes:

Young proven azureus pair - $225

Juvenile azureus - 2 for $90

Adult mint terribilis - 2 for $100 (these have a slight bowing of the back legs that the original owner attributed to a calcium deficiency during froglet stage)

Adult probable female grey leg panguana - $60 (I may also have a probable male, have to check the tank, if so it would be $100 for both)

Adult yellow galact - FREE! (this is a skinny frog from LLL that I'm just trying to find a home for as a favor to the original owner)

NOTE: I'm willing to take reasonable offers on most of the frogs, but I will probably not be bringing the lot unless someone expresses interest.

Repashy Superpig, Calcium plus, Superfly, Fly culture kits, cleaned oak and mag leaves, soil mix, clay substrate, plants & broms. 

I can also bring vertical conversion kits/terrarium tops ON REQUEST ONLY.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

If this is officially a Nevada as well as a S.Cal meeting, then I guess I'll have to come!

I am looking really forward to it,
Sally


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Definately will show up to this one again. Hopefully I'll have an okay amount of rare plant stuff to bring depending on growth rates.

looking foward to it as always - andre could your list be any bigger? dang


----------



## Reefer420 (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm hoping to make this one, looks like it's gonna be a nice turnout.. got a soccer game sunday morning, first match of the season. 




anyone have some Brewers Yeast available for sale? I need a pound or so to make new FF media.


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

I may have a proven Cayo de aqua pair for sale. Still thinking about selling them. Pm me for price. I also have a proven male intermedius for sale. Still looking around the frog room for more potential frogs. Oh yeah I have three male CV imis also.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I will most likely make my first SCADS meeting.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will be there. I will have chiriqui, and man creek froglets. Also will have a proven man creek pair available. As well as a proven el dorado pair and a couple large el dorado sub adults.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Appreciate the invite, Jason. My husband and I will be attending. I have some spare $ saved up for this, just don't know what I want yet!!


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

I tore some grow-out tanks apart today in order to take pictures of the actual frogs for sale. Red galactonotus are $88/frog ($80/frog if you buy 4 or more), except the big guy in picture 2. This is the only Nabors line frog for sale and is near-adult size and color ($100). Lowland fantastica are $100/frog. 
Please email for more info/pictures of other frogs ([email protected]).
Azureus $25, 9 available
Proven female Benedicta $350
Thanks!
Ruprecht


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

This is a tentative list of what is available, may not have time to pack everything so please if interested please pm me before the show. I have a trade obligation that may or may not include something on the list so availability may change accordingly. 

JUVIES
orange galacts
hawaiian auratus
luecs
azureus
chrome bassleri
vittatus
zaparo
el dorado 
mancreeks
german green imitator

Adults
proven imitator female
proven group of northern variabilis UE
proven group of rodyll vents UE
proven group of borja ridge vents UE
proven group of tarapoto imitator UE
pair of yellowbacks
capira auratus
ancon hill auratus
super blue auratus
azureventris group of 5, 4 males and a prob female, if someone wants to work with this species let me know, I have offspring coming up and will supply a female eventually if original frog does not end up being one for no additon cost.

maybe some others
thanks
ERic


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

I have 2- 5 month old P. Klemmeri available for the meet. Awsome little geckos! Under the heat lamp there true colors don't photograph very well but these guys have very vibrant colors. Please PM me for more information.



















I'm going to have to go through some stuff to see what frogs I'll have available Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

Lots of plant cuttings available, I will bring some grab bags but if anyone wants specific things let me know.

Callisia warscewicziana --like an oversized transdentia
Callisia sp. dwarf
Episcia sp
Ficus oak leaf
Ficus minima
Ficus frosty
Ficus radicans
Fittonia- pink- red- white
transdentia peru -bright green
Begonia manaus
B. buttercup
B. royal lustre
B. abu dahbi
B. thelmae
B. listada
Pepperomia trifolia
P. serpens
P. red stem
P. noid fleshy thick one
P. uruguay
P. turboensis
P. green spade

Aroids
marcgravia
Anthurium scandens
Schistomatoglottis "frosty"
Rhaphidophora pachyphylla
R. celatocaulis
R. cryptantha
Syngonium rayii
Philo burle marx fantasy
P. small round leaf
P. gigas
P. ecuador large 
P. small lanceolate leaf
Monstera siltepecana
Monstera spruceana

Others
Microsorium fern
Monocostus uniflorus-ginger
Large selaginella
selaginella peru- small species

thanks
Eric


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Hi EricM....I really like the Fittonia albivenis, which I think is the pink, red and white leaf plant. I would like a "grab bag" with some of that in it or however you do your cuttings. Thanks, Colleen


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Anyone want to trade my Azureus for your Leucs? (about 1-3 months OOW, Nabors line unrelated parents)
Hoping for 4. PM me for pics of parents or offspring. 

Or if you have some older leucs to sell, please let me know.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

*Cheap & Free stuff*

Forgot that I had a few things that I was really looking to get rid of, including:

10g vampire crab vivarium with adult male red Geosesarma. Includes filter, heater, lid & light - $40

20g vert & 10g terrestrial tanks, both have mistking nozzles, vented lid/front, drainage outlets, both need to be cleaned - $20 ea

Styro shipping containers - FREE
4" & 6" plastic nursery pots - FREE
propagation trays/domes - FREE
coco mats, would be good background material - FREE

PM if you are willing to commit to taking any of these items.


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

I have two extra standard imitators that looks like both females, they are almost six months out of the water and are Nabor line. I am looking for a calling male to trade with if you have any extra. I will be bringing the two at the meet, thank you.


----------



## Golden State Mantellas (Mar 12, 2011)

I had hoped to make this meet, alas i'll be moving into my new house that week  Perhaps the next meet though.


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

If anyone is interested in acrylic aquariums, wet dry filters, complete aquarium set ups for saltwater including stands and filtration let me know. 

I also have a few energy savers mini might compact fluorescent lights from new to used.

Open to all offers of cash, frogs, etc.
please pm
thanks
ERic


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Interested depending on my schedule. I unfortunately don't have anything to offer for sale or trade.


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

My unofficial/official frog list;

*1.1 Oyapock* (Probable)

*1.1 Oyapock* (Proven)
*
1.1 Tarapoto* (probable) Going by body shape, If any one has interest I'll bring them.

*1.1 Campana Auratus* (probable) I never tried to breed these guys but definitely a pair.

*0.0.5 Turquoise Auratus* (Adults) There looks to be 2 pairs but I would like to sell them as a group. 

*1.1 FG Dwarf Cobalt* From a breeding group
*
1.2 Costa Rican Auratus* Same as the campana, I never tried to breed these guys but definitely a pair.

*1.1 Leucomelas* I have tons of them that are sexable including calling males.

*1.1 Green Sipaliwini* I'm listing them up but still not 100% on selling them just yet.

*Please PM me with any questions or interest, I do not plan on bringing all of these up to the meet. Thanks,
*
-Mike-


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

My Frog List:

*1.1* Azureus (probable pair) approx 10 months

*1.1* Orange Lamasi (probable pair) approx 6 months

*0.0.2* E. Anthonyi Santa Isabel - approx 2 months plus many tads

*0.2* Taboga Island Auratus (only if I can't find a male)

*1.1* Firebelly toads (free to good home)

I'll bring any of the above if anyone is interested.


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Wow looks like this is going to be a great SCADS meeting! I'm looking for a female intermedius (tor linbo i believe? Mine are from Eric and Jon). I'm also bringing a new frogger friend. Looking forward to seeing everyone and thanks again for hosting Jason.


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang! Lots of goodies.. Im not sure if I can make this one. But if someone had a male Amazonicus to sell Id make an extra effort to come.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Just a week away from what looks to be a great SCNVADS meeting. 

During the meeting Amy is making her homemade chili and new this year she is making homemade sourdough bread bowls. We will also have soda and bottled water and a few other beverages. If there is anything elso you would like to drink, please feel free to bring it as we will have ice ready.

Evolvstll Dart Frogs is now the Southern California Distributor for Light Your Reptiles LED lights. They will be available in 12W (29.99 each), 14W (34.99 each), and 15.5 W (36.99 each). Amazing lights and provide a great improvement over the cfl style daylights.

We will also have feeders for sale: various fruit fly culture and tropical springtail cultures (3 sizes).
-tropical moss available also as well as various tropical plants and cuttings.

Looking forward to seeing everyone

Jason and Amy


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

awesome..thanks for the invite, My girlfriend and I will be attending. Looking for some plants and some springtail. 

Steven


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

I've got a male green sip F1 from SNDF and he is 13 months oow. Nice and healthy


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

hopefully I will be attending. Looking to buy some leucs and a variety of plants


----------



## Frogdoor (Apr 9, 2009)

I'm pumped for my first meeting! I'll be rollin through with Bananaman and ready to pick up some plants and maybe some critters.

Ryan


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone interested in some tree frogs?
I have 2 red eyed tree frogs (male and a female)
and 1 emerald eyed tree frog (male)

the RETF's are paired and constantly mate
the EETF calls all night long with no one to answer him (poor little fellow)

looking to sell all 3 together, or trade em for some leucs.

I also have an exo terra (not sure what size but i think its like 24" long and TALL!) tank with stand and lights. I purchased them less than a month ago from a local frogger and I'd rather have dart frogs. PM me for more info


----------



## bshmerlie (Jun 2, 2010)

Anybody have a male Cobalt for sale?


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

Is anyone going to be selling any coco huts? I'm looking at buying 3-5 of them. I just skimmed through the thread but didn't notice anyone mention any...


----------



## Frank H (Nov 3, 2005)

evolvstll said:


> Just a week away from what looks to be a great SCNVADS meeting.
> 
> During the meeting Amy is making her homemade chili and new this year she is making homemade sourdough bread bowls. We will also have soda and bottled water and a few other beverages. If there is anything elso you would like to drink, please feel free to bring it as we will have ice ready.
> 
> ...


Can you please tell me the lengths of these LED's?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Light wavelengths or actual measurements of the lights?
The lights are designed to fit into either a zoomed or exoterra light hood.
Information regarding the lights can be found here :

Www.lightyourreptiles.com

Http://lightyourreptiles.com/12wadaywhled.html

If you need anything else let me know.

Jason


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

evolvstll said:


> Light wavelengths or actual measurements of the lights?
> The lights are designed to fit into either a zoomed or exoterra light hood.
> Information regarding the lights can be found here :
> 
> ...


Will you be getting any of the LED spotlights soon? I'm thinking of the ones that go in the light cans.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

i'll bring a couple cocohuts. top opening ones though.... that's all i have. i'll sell em for like $3/ea.

let me know how many you want.

-brett


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

I'll be bringing a few frogs to trade or sell.

- Proven WC Female El Dorado: $150 or trade for Female Man Creek
- 1 Adult/ 1 Sub Adult Yellow Terribilis:$110 each or $200 for both
- 2-3 Green and Bronze Auratus froglets: $25 each
- 8-10 Azureus Froglets: $30 each
- 1 Patricia Froglet: $35
- 1 Adult Proven Male Brazilian Yellowhead: $150

Please PM me if you are interested. I might not bring all of them depending on interest. Thanks.


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

phender said:


> Will you be getting any of the LED spotlights soon? I'm thinking of the ones that go in the light cans.


Let me know what you are interested in. I do plan on getting a few in the next week or two. If you would like one or two for Saturday shoot me a pm or email.


----------



## BPwhiteheat (Jan 21, 2011)

Sorry folks but I cant attend the meeting. I forgot about a birthday party but if anyone is interested in my Male green sip shoot me a pm and we can work something out. Thanks chris


----------



## Mikembo (Jan 26, 2009)

Almost Forgot to mention I am going to be bringing some small/medium/large broms. Here is a pic of a few I have available;





































Thanks,

-Mike-


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Love the last pic of your broms, Mike!! Very colorful. I am up for a few, so save some for me


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

I am looking for some film cans if anyone has a bulk bag

thanks
Eric


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

lookin for some tads if anyone is overloaded, not really lookin for tinc tads tho Thanks _Dillon


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Eric,

Do the film cans need to have suction cups or are standard issue OK? Do you want black or white?


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I'm looking for Varadero tadpoles. My ventrimaculata's are currently finishing morphing out, and I need something to fill my tad containers, doubt I will get that lucky though. If anyone has any in the future for sale, please let me know


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

I also have a 4 bulb 48" Tek Retro kit light for a reef tank, or change a couple bulbs and have a killer grow/viv light! can trade for pair of thumbs or pm for details.


----------



## jaybass (Aug 18, 2008)

Here’s some cheap frogs I can bring to the meet (I have recent pictures). PM me if your interested.

Alanis tincs (8-9 months) Sean Stew QTY:2 $40each
Male Cayo De Aqua Pumilio (~2-3years) mcadoo $70
Bakhuis Tinc (~1 year) Black Jungle $40
Leucomela regular pattern (~2 years) QTY:1 unknown $25
British Guayana Banded leuc (8-9 months) Josh's frogs QTY: 3 $35each or $90 for 3
Cobalt Tinctorius (Bought as Probable Pair) wild caught 2011 QTY2: $125 for pair 
Cauchero Pumilio (wild caught 2011) QTY:3 $150 for all 
Basti Pumilio (wild caught 2011) QTY:1 $70
Gold Bicolor (9+months) SNDF QTY:2 $40each or $70 for both
Orange splashback galacs (8-9 months) reptile etcetra QTY: 3 $35each or $90 for all 3
Amazon Milk Frog (Trachycephalus resinifictrix) (~10months) QTY: 2 $30each or $50 both
Yellowback Tincs (~1 year) unknown QTY: 3 $45each or $120 for all 3 Looks like 2.1
Epipedobates tricolor Highland Morph (probable female) Sean Stew QTY: 1 $70
Epipedobates tricolor Zarayunga Morph (Sean Stew) QTY: 3 $40each or $100 for all 3
Golden mantellas (wild caught) protean QTY: 10 $350
Powder blue tinc. (adult female) unknown $25 skinny
Patricia tinctorius (both Adult males) unknown $25each thin 
Azureus tincs. (~1year) several $30each


----------



## bkm (Sep 14, 2010)

Excited to finally be able to make a meet! I have a 3-4 month red/orange basti, a bunch of azureus from 3mo-2 years, and maybe an adult varadero if I can figure out who all is calling in my trio. PM me if you have any interest, thanks!


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Looking for some java moss if anyone have some they can bring and feel free to pm me ..


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

jeffdart said:


> I will be there. I will have chiriqui, and man creek froglets. Also will have a proven man creek pair available. As well as a proven el dorado pair and a couple large el dorado sub adults.



El Dorado (07 sndf) proven pair $300
Man Creek from (04 lines) proven pair $350


----------



## uromastie (Jun 24, 2009)

Does anyone sell just the glass piece for a ten gallon vertical conversion kit or do you have to buy the whole kit? I broke my piece i bought from Jason and now i need just the glass peice asap because im pretty sure im going to purchase some man creeks tomorrow and would like to have them in this specific viv. If you could let me know i would really appreciate it .
Thanks 

Chris


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

I just got a bunch of broms in, and also have some pups of some unknown stuff in the greenhouse I could bring if anyone is interested. Here's the price list for named broms. If it doesn't have a price next to it, there aren't any pups ready to go yet.

Cryptanthus 'Black Mystic' $6.00 
Cryptanthus 'Ruby' $7.00 
Neoregelia (lilliputiana x Fireball) x eltoniana	
Neoregelia ampullacea $5.00 
Neoregelia ampullacea 'Bert' $9.00 
Neoregelia ampullacea Rio de Janeiro $8.00 
Neoregelia ampullacea 'San Diego WBC 94' $5.00 
Neoregelia ampullacea 'Tigrina' $5.00 
Neoregelia 'Bloodshot Eyes' $5.00 
Neoregelia 'Chiquita Linda' $5.00 
Neoregelia 'Devin's Delight' $7.00 
Neoregelia dungsiana $5.00 
Neoregelia gavionensis $7.00 
Neoregelia 'Inca' x 'Fireball' $7.00 
Neoregelia laevis v. maculata BAB249 $7.00 
Neoregelia lilliputiana	
Neoregelia 'Midget' $5.00 
Neoregelia 'Nonis'	
Neoregelia olens 'Select' x 'Mocha Mint'	$15
Neoregelia 'Pepper'	
Neoregelia 'Rafa' $9.00 
Neoregelia 'Rafa' x 'Betty Head' $7.00 
Neoregelia 'Red Bird'	
Neoregelia 'Red Dot'	
Neoregelia 'Sailor's Warning' $7.00 
Neoregelia 'Small Fry'	
Neoregelia 'Tiger Cub'	
Neoregelia tigrina $5.00 
Neoregelia wilsoniana x 'Fireball'	
Tillandsia bulbosa Red Form $4.00 
Tillandsia ionantha 'Guatamalan Select' $3.00 
Tillandsia pseudobaileyi $5.00


----------



## jaybass (Aug 18, 2008)

I'll be bringing some various pc lights and bulbs as well as a bunch of tanks (tanks will be cheap or free). The tanks will be in the back of my truck, look for me if interested. Name is Jason and I'll be wearing an orange fishing shirt. I'll also have various frogs.

Can't wait to attend my first meet,

Jason


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

anyone have any ABG mix available?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Alegre323 said:


> anyone have any ABG mix available?


I'll be bringing several bags of our mix, which is similar to ABG.


----------



## Alegre323 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dane said:


> I'll be bringing several bags of our mix, which is similar to ABG.


how much?


----------



## Steve88W (Jan 21, 2011)

Jason- thanks for hosting!
The chili was excellent

Thanks everyone for a great turnout.
The new frogs and plants are top notch.


----------



## Redhead87xc (Jan 27, 2010)

Thank you Jason for hosting and for the food your wife made. The chili was awesome. It was nice meeting some new people. Thanks Phil and Mike for the plants, Jason for the ff, and Eric for the frogs.


----------



## btcope (Jan 7, 2009)

awesome time guys! great meet...

thanks jason and fam... 

-brett


----------



## randfp (May 4, 2006)

Jason, thank you opening and sharing your place so we could held this meeting. Thank you for the food and drinks, it is nice to finally meet some of you guys whom I only recognize on their Dendroboard names. It was really a great turnout, lots of great frogs (and a little money to spend with...LOL!). Thank you Phil for the nice Syngonium rayii, Ruprecht for the pair of R. fantastica and Eric I think we've got a match with the "Chazuta". See you again...soon.

Randie


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Redhead87xc said:


> Thank you Jason for hosting and for the food your wife made. The chili was awesome. It was nice meeting some new people. Thanks Phil and Mike for the plants, Jason for the ff, and Eric for the frogs.


ALMOST TO THE "T" OF WHAT I WANTED TO SAY AS WELL!! JUST DIDN'T BUY ANY FF FROM YOU, JASON!! DID BUY ALL OF THE ABOVE FROM THESE GUYS AS WELL AS DANE AND A FEW OTHERS. THIS WAS WORTH THE DRIVE AND MY NEW HAWAIIAN AURATUS ARE VERY HAPPY. ENJOY THE PICS!!!

JASON THE HOST (DO I LOOK GOOD!!)










FROG ROOM AND "SOME OF THE TADPOLES"










FRUITFLIES










JUST ONE OF MANY TANKS, BUT MY CAMERA WASN'T GIVING THE TANKS CREDIT



















VENDORS




























AT LAST, BUUUUTTTT NOT LEAST OUR GROUP (90% of them) SORRY IF YOU ARE NOT IN THE PIC!!




























AND FINALLY ME, THE PHOTOGRAPHER WHO ALSO TOOK THIS PICTURE OF MYSELF IN MAUI LAST MONTH. THE REASON I BOUGHT THE HAWAIIAN AURATUS!!!


----------



## coxdre123 (Aug 3, 2009)

Jason and Family,

Thanks for hosting this awesome meet. Once again I missed out on your wifes chilli  Got there and it was all gone! Lol! But I had a great time picked up some awesome frogs, met some new faces and saw some old faces. Can't wait for the next one!

Thanks again


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

The larger than life star of the meet was this little guy with the larger than life personality..........Huey Lewis


----------



## Dizzle21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Thanks Jason for hosting the meet! had a great turnout!
Cool to get to check out the frog room and meet some new people.
See ya guys at the next meet!
_Dillon


----------



## milez803 (Jun 10, 2009)

Thank jason for the awesome host. It was amazing and thanks everyone for the great plants. too bad couldn't stay long, but there always next time. Thanks again for hosting the event jason..

Milez


----------



## SnakePaparazzi (Jul 20, 2008)

I had an awesome time! Thank you Jason! It was a privilege to be in the presence of such awesome peeps! 

Thank you Brian for introducing me to an AMAZING hobby (which I am hooked on now)!

A big thanks to the vendors!

- Mike: my son is in love with his new Auratus

- Bonnie Lorraine: the plants are perfect!

- Dane: The top fit perfectly... The fitting is perfect:

























And all the other vendors with their sweet products. 

I will definitely be attending the next meet!

- Christian


----------



## BonnieLorraine (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you Jason! I had a great time as always getting to visit with everyone, and got to meet some new people as well. Robert and I were talking about maybe hosting the next one at the reptile store in Stanton some time in early Dec. We could clear some of the cages to the side leaving plenty of room to set up tables in the shop. If everyone is ok with that idea, just let us know and we'll work on setting a date. Sundays are usually the best since the store closes at 5 pm.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks Jason for holding the meeting at your house. Frog people are by far the nicest "hobby people" I have ever been around. 
Thanks to those who bought frogs and plants from me and those who I bought frogs and supplies from. It is great to be around so much frog knowledge in one place and getting a chance to meet people new to the hobby as well.
A special thanks to Jason (Jaybass) who sold me this beautiful gold dust basti (I'm pretty sure) female









And Ruprecht who sold me this equally beautiful orange/gold basti male, who is already calling.


----------



## jaybass (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad I finally made it to my first meet, it was definitely worth the drive and I would love to attend another. Thanks Jason and all who helped organize, I had the chili and brownies which were both very delicious and what a cool tour of your frog room. Good times


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Well the NV crew made it home happy and loaded with great frogs and plants. One little delay when NV finest pulled us over, apparently my running lights are not working but..no ticket! 

Thank you so much Jason and family I had a perfect day! 

Sally
ps Huey ..I am very sorry I threw your ball. I was blind to the fact that you were blind. I feel bad about that, and will do better next time.


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

As always I had a great time. Thanks Jason for holding the meeting and all the beverages and snacks. It was good to see everyone and some of the new people. Maybe next time I can buy some frogs! :/ Jeff save me the mancreek pair you had at the meet! Oh, my wife has brought up the idea of having a meet at my home ,but with the holidays on approach im not to sure on what would be a good date. If anyone is up for a meet before the end of the year...we could hold it here.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Just curious, I left at about 9:30, how long did the stalwarts stay?


----------



## evolvstll (Feb 17, 2007)

Another 3 hours. Just past midnight.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Sorry I missed this one, but I was in Seattle getting my trio of standard lamasi! I'll be at the next one. Hey phender, I have your bulbophyllum kalimpong cutting now...


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I will save them for you. A meet at your place sounds good. Wouldn't mind that drive at all.



SamsonsFrogs said:


> As always I had a great time. Thanks Jason for holding the meeting and all the beverages and snacks. It was good to see everyone and some of the new people. Maybe next time I can buy some frogs! :/ Jeff save me the mancreek pair you had at the meet! Oh, my wife has brought up the idea of having a meet at my home ,but with the holidays on approach im not to sure on what would be a good date. If anyone is up for a meet before the end of the year...we could hold it here.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

As always, had a great time. Thank you everyone! Here are a few pics.


















































































































And the ever popular Sam Pose!! 









Cant forget the wives club!

























See you all at the next meet!


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

phender said:


> Just curious, I left at about 9:30, how long did the stalwarts stay?


Just FYI Phil, I only stayed until around 11. I'm still catching up on my sleep!


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Lol Thanks Brian. I'll be sure to pose at the next one.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

this meet was huge. Nice to see everyone again as well as some new faces. Anyone that got plants off me let me know how they do over time and if anyone has questions about them send a pm - always happy to help


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Sad i missed this one. Maybe the next one!


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Just wanted to say thanks to Jason and everyone at the meet I had a great time. Hopefully next time I can stay longer and leave with some frogs!


----------



## luckydog (Mar 2, 2011)

Hey Jason,

Sorry this post is so late!!!! Just wanted to thank you for inviting us into your home and for all your hospitality.Had a great time and your frog room was awesome. The chilli and the brownies were great and everybody was so warm and inviting. I'm glad NV had a chance to represent. Hope to do so regularly at future meets.

Thanks again
Steve


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

There is another one planned on dec 10th. Hope to see you there.

Sam


----------

